# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  ترجمة ابن أبي العز الحنفي رحمه الله

## محمد طه شعبان

*اسْمُهُ وَنَسَبُهُ**([1])**:*
*هُوَ الْإِمَامُ الْعَلَّامَةُ صَدْرُ الْإِسْلَامِ, أَبُو الْحَسَنِ عَلِيُّ بْنُ عَلَاءِ الدِّينِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ شَمْسِ الدِّينِ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللهِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ شَرَفِ الدِّينِ أَبِي الْبَرَكَاتِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عِزِّ الدِّينِ أَبِي الْعِزِّ صَالِحِ بْنِ أَبِي الْعِزِّ بْنِ وُهَيْبِ بْنِ عَطَاءِ بْنِ جُبَيْرِ بْنِ جَابِرِ بْنِ وُهَبٍ الْأَذْرِعِيُّ الْأَصْلُ, الدِّمَشْقِيُّ الصَّالِحِيُّ الْحَنَفِيُّ, الْمَعْرُوفُ بِابْنِ أَبِي الْعِزِّ.*
*وِلَادَتُهُ:*
*تَتَّفِقُ كُتُبُ التَّرَاجِمِ عَلَى أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ فِي الثَّانِي وَالْعِشْرِينَ مِنْ ذِي الْحِجَّةِ سَنَةَ إِحْدَى وَثَلَاثِينَ وَسَبْعِ مِئَةٍ, وَيَغْلِبُ عَلَى الظَّنِّ أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ بِدِمِشْقَ؛ لِأَنَّ أَبَاهُ, وَجَدَّهُ, وَأَبَا جَدَّهُ كَانُوا قَدْ اسْتَوْطَنُوا دِمِشْقَ, لَكِنْ مَنْ تَرْجَمَ لَهُ لَمْ يُصَّرِّحْ بِذَلِكَ.*
*وَالْإِمَامُ ابْنُ أَبِي الْعِزِّ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ يَنْتَمِي إِلَى أُسْرَةٍ كَانَ لَهَا نَبَاهَةَ ذِكْرٍ, وَعُلُوَّ شَأْنٍ فِي مَجَالِ الْعِلْمِ وَالسِّيَادَةِ, فَهِيَ مُنْذُ عُرِفَتْ تَتَزَعَّمُ الْمَذْهَبَ الْحَنَفِيَّ فِي دِمِشْقَ, وَيَشْغَلُ عُلَمَاؤُهَا مَنَاصَبَ التَّدْرِيسِ وَالْقَضَاءِ وَالْإِفْتَاءِ.*
*فَأَبُوهُ هُوَ: الْقَاضِي عَلَاءُ الدِّينِ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي الْعِزِّ الْحَنَفِيُّ, الْمُتَوَفَّى سَنَةَ 746ه. قَالَ الذَّهَبِيُّ فِي ((ذَيْلِ الْعِبَرِ)) (251): وَفِي ثَانِي عَشَرَ مِنْ جُمَادَى الْآخِرَةِ (أَيْ: مِنْ سَنَةِ 746ه) مَاتَ الْقَاضِي الْإِمَامُ عَلَاءُ الدِّينِ عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي الْعِزِّ الْحَنَفِيُّ, خَطِيبُ جَامِعِ الْأَفْرَمِ, وَنَائِبُ الْحُكْمِ عَنِ الْقَاضِي عِمَادِ الدِّينِ الطَّرْسُوسِيِّ  .*
*وَجَدُّهُ هُوَ: قَاضِي الْقُضَاةِ شَمْسُ الدِّينِ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي الْعِزِّ, أَحَدُ مَشَايِخِ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ وَأَئِمَّتِهِمْ وَفُضَلَائِهِمْ فِي فُنُونٍ مِنَ الْعُلُومِ مُتَعَدِّدَةٍ, حَكَمَ نِيَابَةً نَحْوُ عِشْرِينَ سَنَةً, وَهُوَ أَوَّلُ مَنْ خَطَبَ بِجَامِعِ الْأَفْرَمِ, وَدَرَّسَ بِالْمَعْظَمِيّ  َةِ,وَالْيَغْمُ  رِيَّةِ, وَالْقَلْيَجِيّ  َةِ, وَالظَّاهِرِيَّ  ةِ, وَكَانَ نَاظَرَ أَوْقَافِهَا, وَأَذِنَ لِلنَّاسِ بِالْإِفْتَاءِ, تُوفِّيَ بَعْدَ مَرْجِعِهِ مِنَ الْحَجِّ بِأَيَّامٍ قَلَائِلَ سَنَةَ (722) ه, وَصُلِّيَ عَلَيْهِ بِجَامِعِ الْأَفْرَمِ, وَدُفِنَ عِنْدَ الْمَعْظَمِيَّة  ِ عِنْدَ أَقَارِبِهِ, وَكَانَتْ جَنَازَتُهُ حَافِلَةً, وَشِهِدَ لَهُ النَّاسُ بِالْخَيْرِ.*
*وَأَبُو جَدِّهِ هُوَ: مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَبِي الْعِزِّ صَالِحِ بْنِ أَبِي الْعِزِّ, الْأَذْرِعِيُّ الْأَصْلُ, الصَّالِحِيُّ, وَكَانَ الْمُدَرِّسُ الرَّابِعُ بِالْمُرْشِدِيّ  َةِ, وُلِدَ سَنَةَ (645 ه بِدِمِشْقَ, وَسَمِعَ مِنَ ابْنِ عَبْدِ الدَّائِمِ وَغَيْرِهِ, وَكَانَ فِيهِ صَلَاحٌ, وَهُوَ سِبْطُ الْقَاضِي شَرَفِ الدِّينِ عَبْدِ الْوَهَّابِ الْحُورَانِيِّ, مَاتَ بِدِمِشْقَ سَنَةَ (723) ه.*
*وَكَانَ أَوْلَادُ عُمُومَتِهِ كَذَلِكَ مِنْ كِبَارِ عُلَمَاءِ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ فِي أَوْقَاتِهِمْ, وَتَوَلَّوْا مَنَاصِبَ الْإِفْتَاءِ وَالْقَضَاءِ.*
*نَشْأَتُهُ:*
*فِي ظِلِّ هَذِهِ الْأُسْرَةِ الْعِلْمِيَّةِ نَشَأَ ابْنُ أَبِي الْعِزِّ يَتَقَلَّبُ فِي أَعْطَافِ الْعِلْمِ تَعَلُّمًا وَمُدَارَسَةً, فَكَانَ لِذَلِكَ - مَعَ مَا مَنَحَهُ اللهُ مِنَ اسْتِعْدَادٍ فِطْرِيٍّ, وَتَعَطُّشٍ شَدِيدٍ لِلْمَعْرِفَةِ, وَذِهْنٍ وَقَّادٍ – أَثَرٌ كَبِيرٌ فِي بُلُوغِهِ مَنْزِلَةً عَظِيمَةً فِي الْعِلْمِ وَالْمَعْرِفَةِ  , أَتَاحَتْ لَهُ التَّدْرِيسَ وَالْخِطَابَةَ وَالتَّأْلِيفَ, وَتَوَلَّى الْمَنَاصِبَ الْعِلْمِيَّةَ الَّتِي لَا يَنَالُهَا إِلَّا مَنْ كَمُلَتْ مَعْرِفَتُهُ, وَعَظُمَتْ مَنْزِلَتُهُ, وَارْتَاضَ بِالْمَعْرِفَةِ عَقْلُهُ.*
*شُيُوخُهُ:*
*لَمْ يَرِدْ فِي كُتُبِ التَّرَاجِمِ الَّتِي وَقَفْنَا عَلَيْهَا ذِكْرٌ لِلشِّيوخِ الَّذِينَ تَتَلْمَذَ عَلَى أَيْدِيهِمْ ابْنُ أَبِي الْعِزِّ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ, وَأَغْلَبُ الظَّنِّ أَنَّهُ تَلَقَّى عُلُوَمَهُ الْأَوَّلِيَّةَ عَلَى أَبِيهِ فِي الْبَيْتِ, ثُمَّ اخْتَلَفَ إِلَى الْمَدَارِسِ يَتَعَلَّمُ فِيهَا مُخْتَلِفَ الْعُلُومِ الْإِسْلَامِيَّ  ةِ.*
*تَلَامِذَتُهُ:*
*لَمْ نَجِدْ لَهُمْ ذِكْرًا فِي كُتُبِ التَّرَاجِمِ الَّتِي انْتَهَتْ إِلَيْنَا, غَيْرَ مَا ذَكَرَ الْإِمَامُ السَّخَاوِيُّ فِي ((وَجِيزِ الْكَلَامِ)) وَ ((الضَّوْءِ الَّلامِعِ)) أَنَّ ابْنَ الدَّيْرِيِّ – وَهُوَ أَحَدُ شُيوخِ السَّخَاوِيِّ – قَدْ أَجَازَ لَهُ ابْنُ أَبِي الْعِزِّ.*
*مِحْنَتُهُ:*
*وَقَدْ تَعَرَّضَ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ لِمِحَنٍ شَدِيدَةٍ فِي حَيَاتِهِ, كَالَّتِي تَعَرَّضَ لَهَا شَيْخُ الْإِسْلَامِ ابْنُ تَيْمِيَّةَ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ, وَتِلْمِيذُهُ ابْنُ الْقَيِّمِ, وَغَيْرُهُمَا, مِمَّنْ كَانَ عَلى مَذْهَبِ السَّلَفِ الصَّالِحِ, وَيَدْعُو إِلَيْهِ.*
*وَفَاتُهُ:*
*وَفِي ذِي الْقِعْدَةِ مِنْ سَنَةِ اثْنَيْنِ وَتِسْعِينَ وَسَبْعِ مِئَةٍ تُوفِّيَ الْإِمَامُ الْعَلَّامَةُ صَدْرُ الْإِسْلَامِ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ, وَدُفِنَ بِسَفْحِ قَاسْيونَ, رَحِمَهُ اللهُ رَحْمَةً وَاسِعَةً.*[1])) هذه الترجمة مأخوذة برمتها من مقدمة شرح الطحاوية تحقيق د/ التركي وشعيب الأرناؤوط.

----------

